# Sophie has a forever home



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Somethings just seemed to work out like they are meant to be. Sophie is the AMA rescue girl that was surrendered by her elderley Mom that could no longer care for her. We got Sophie and Joanie about the same time and their stories are almost indentical. Sophie is a darling girl and about 10y.o, over weight and a diabetic. She was with Bron our foster home and doing very well on her insulin regime. We really didnt think a perfect forever home would come along for her, given her health needs. We did put her on Petfinder though and today she is going to her new forever home. A retired dentist and his wife who live in a beautiful home have adopted her. They have had other special needs Maltese and the old blind girl they did have, just recently passed. The other amazng part is, the dentist is a diabetic himself, so has a total understanding of how to care for Sophie. Sophie will not lack for a thing and will have the best of care that we could hope for. Small miracles do happen everyday and we are happy to have found one for her.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Yeh for Sophie :chili: :chili:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow, Edie!!! Gosh, this brings tears to my eye. Yep, there's the perfect home for ALL. 

If I were looking, I would want, and do want, the seniors, and special needs. Hey, it doesn't get much better than that!! 

Congrats to our precious Sophie. You certainly deserve this, most precious of home. I am so happy for you, girlfriend ~ :chili: 

And yep, live long, and prosper ~

[attachment=61566:Spock2.jpg]


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeay!! That is just great news, im so pleased she will have a nice new home, she deserves it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh how I love these wonderful stories. Sophie got the life she is deserving of..YEAAAAAAAA!!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: YAY FOR SOPHIE :chili: :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

A perfect, happy ending. Or, should I say, beginning. That's wonderful.
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

that's such great news. i'm so happy that sophie was able to find a forever home :heart:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

That's wonderful. I'm so happy for her.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:chili: :chili: All Right Sophie!!! :chili: :chili: 


Tina


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonderful News!!!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I meant to send an update pic of Sophie. Bronwyne says she is the sweetest and easiest girl to have around. Potty trained and loves to sleep in her own bed. Have a wonderful life Sophie. Hugs, Edie


----------

